# Swing away crane for sewer machines



## ShaneP (Nov 20, 2011)

I know I have seen pics of some of you guys with cranes in your trucks , but when i searched old threads I did not find them. I want to build one for my truck and was hoping some of you could post some pictures so i could borrow some ideas for mine. I bought a 12 volt winch today and have a few ideas but a pic is worth a thousand words. I will post some pics of mine when I get it built.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

ShaneP said:


> I know I have seen pics of some of you guys with cranes in your trucks , but when i searched old threads I did not find them. I want to build one for my truck and was hoping some of you could post some pictures so i could borrow some ideas for mine. I bought a 12 volt winch today and have a few ideas but a pic is worth a thousand words. I will post some pics of mine when I get it built.


 
I use a small ramp to get my spartan 2001 or 300 in my van when I dont use my trailer. Its pretty easy to get them in and the crane isn't taking up valuable space when not in use. I do use a regular 3500 series chevy van though. Not a big truck.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Harbor freight setup


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

You might want to look into a bumper crane.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

What kind of van do you drive Shane?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.stoaway.com/models.htm


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hillside said:


> Harbor freight setup


< whistling the theme from Sandford & Sons> on the pic of the clutter. Lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Are these machines heavy ?? I guess there drum Mach. So cable and machine is pretty heavy


----------



## ShaneP (Nov 20, 2011)

I have a Chevy 3500 with a open service body on it. The tailgate is pretty high off of the ground. I can put my general 92 in by myself but forget it with the gorlitz. I have seen the bumper cranes but for now I need something a little less expensive . I bought the winch at harbor freight, but I did not see the crane I will have to go back and look at it . I think that would work for me. I will try and post some pics of my trucks.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Best lift:


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Try one of these!
http://www.ridgid.com/ASSETS/0E5AE25744904A2A89BDF7EB6FDA12B0/K60_Sectional_Machine_3C.jpg


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

deerslayer said:


> Try one of these!
> http://www.ridgid.com/ASSETS/0E5AE25744904A2A89BDF7EB6FDA12B0/K60_Sectional_Machine_3C.jpg


Saw that coming a mile away!
:laughing:

(^^^ feel free to export this comment) :jester:


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

I've never


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Plumberman911 said:


> I've never


Never what ??


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Seen such a deal. Pretty neat. We do it the hard way


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Best thing to use to load in the back of the truck is a hydraulic tailgate,only way to load,just take it off when you trade trucks


----------



## Steveking (May 16, 2014)

Get a k60 won't need a crane.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Maybe if people ate their Wheaties for breakfast.....


----------

